
Neighborhoods with Limited Access to Streets - vincent_s
https://millionneighborhoods.org/#2/8.84/17.54
======
jlg23
Providing some link to how this data was "collected" would be tremendously
helpful.

Looking at
[https://millionneighborhoods.org/#11.46/29.7099/-9.7936](https://millionneighborhoods.org/#11.46/29.7099/-9.7936)
a private beach resort has "high access" while the few holiday mansion ghettos
that dot the beaches just north of it have "low access". In reality all the
same layout: big entrance, villas on a grid, road access to each house.

And again further north all has "high access" despite there being only one
road, wide enough for just one car and potholes I now know by name. Even
locals avoid that road if they like their car... and to reach the "high
access" coast side, one even has to get off that road and onto gravel roads
(4x4 advised).

------
diziet
I checked the neighborhood I grew up in Ukraine, that had great road access.
It was orange and red. I think the methodology is too aggressive.

~~~
legerdemain
In central Donetsk, which is what I'm familiar with, the "neighborhoods" they
classified as having the worst access to streets are a steelworks, a chemical
plant, and a coal mine.

------
topkai22
A news article linked by U. Chicago gives some more context:
[https://nextcity.org/daily/entry/mapping-tech-could-
formaliz...](https://nextcity.org/daily/entry/mapping-tech-could-formalize-
settlements-for-one-billion-people)

It looks like the creators are focused on detecting issues with property
rights more than transportation.

------
lazydon
I checked for red spots in regions in Indian that I am aware of. The big ones
mostly are cantonments / areas reserved by military and wild life reserves.

------
geerlingguy
Just wondering, why is there no data for the USA?

[edit: also, Russia, most of Europe, Australia, and many other regions. Maybe
I’m missing something on mobile?]

~~~
wmf
You're not missing anything; those countries are completely white on the map.
"Limited access to streets" is kind of a euphemism for what we used to call
"third-world slums" which aren't really a problem in developed countries so
those countries probably get a lot less study.

I saw an interesting paper a while back about computing the minimum number of
shacks to tear down that would allow putting in new streets/utilities to
provide access to every structure. It's a very different mindset from urban
planning in the developed world.

~~~
cblum
I looked at the city where I used to live in Brazil and most of it is red. It
doesn't make sense. It's a pretty normal city not unlike a first world one.
I'm not sure what they're really measuring there.

------
rmujica
Most red zones in Chile are national parks/private ecological reserves

------
londons_explore
Places without cars don't really need streets. If you replace all streets with
footpaths, you can pack houses in much more densely, making walking a viable
option, rather than needing lots of cars.

Streets are inefficient use of land, especially if most people can't or don't
want to use them.

~~~
sgt
It's just not practical to live somewhere without a street. Even if you don't
have a car yourself, it makes any kind of logistics much harder. What if you
order a couch, and the truck can't reach your house? And why is the goal to
pack more houses more densely as opposed to just finding ways to decrease
population growth?

~~~
chrisseaton
> What if you order a couch, and the truck can't reach your house?

Not everyone can afford or even prioritises getting junk like new couches
delivered. Some people have little houses with furniture that's been there a
hundred years and they're perfectly happy like that.

~~~
jpindar
What if you need an ambulance or fire truck?

~~~
chrisseaton
You get off-road ambulances and fire trucks in these areas.

Or you just don't prioritise (or can't afford!) those things either.

